# Great American Recipe Cards?



## MochaBean04 (Feb 23, 2005)

I posted this in another Topic but i figured i would try here.. lol Im not sure where these cards are from but my mom had them when i was younger.  If you need me to name a few in the series I can get a few to post ,but there is one that was like a calzone but it was like a taco flavor.  i loved this recipe but i lost it.  Sorry if my description is a little weird but thats all i remember.  If anyone has these Recipe cards please post!!! Thanks a bunch in advance

ME


----------



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Maybe another resource...

http://www.sandisrecipecorner.com/cgi-bin/WebBBS/bbs_forum.cgi?forum=recipes


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2005)

I have the Great American Baking series.  When I get home from work I will check to see if that recipe is in there.

 Barbara


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you Thank you Thank you for checking. . . .I have the pizza pocket one and i know there is a "calzonie" type. . . lol if there isnt then i must be going crazy. . .


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is a list of the recipes I have in my Great American Home Baking for Calzones and one that is similar:

Cheese and Onion Calzones
Savory Spanish Rolls
Ham and Vegetable Calzones
Garden-Fresh Ricotta Calzones

If any of these sound familiar, I would be glad to post the recipes.  

 Barbara


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 24, 2005)

no,  actually none of them are it.  can you post the mexican type recipe names?  i may be wrong when i thought it was a calzone. . thank you so much for looking


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2005)

Spanish Beef Pie (I know, not Mexican, but with chorizo and is spicy)
Southwestern Tamale Pie
Savory Spanish Rolls (again, not Mexican, but with chorizo and jalepenos)
Chicken Tortilla Pie
Mexican Fiesta Quiche
Spanish Sausage Pie 

I'm sure Great American had several different types of recipe card sets.  Hopefully someone will be able to find the one you are looking for.

 Barbara


----------



## eclecticunicorn (Nov 20, 2005)

Barbara, I saw your post that you have the baking series.  Do you happen to have the banana bread card.  I taped mine to the inside of my cabinet and when I moved I either forgot it or it just plain got lost.  I have tried several other recipies but none were as moist as this one.

Pat Monroe


----------



## Peapod402003 (Nov 23, 2005)

I only have the 
*Whole Wheat Banana Bread. *If this is the one let me know.


*Peapod402003*


----------



## luvs (Dec 10, 2005)

we have recipes that you get in sets, they started giving them to us awhile ago. i have to see if they were like yours.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2005)

eclecticunicorn,

Sorry, I didn't see this earlier.  I have their recipes for Banana-Apricot Bread, Banana-Nut Muffins, Glazed Banana-Nut Bread, and Chocolate Chip-Banana Bread.  If any of these are what you are looking for, let me know.

 Barbara


----------



## Gizzie (Mar 31, 2020)

I have looked and looked for information on the great American recipes card set. This is the only place I have found anyone talking about it. The only other thing that I have found is the ones that are for sale on eBay which is not helpful. I am looking for a specific recipe that is a part of that set. One member on ebay actually sent me a picture of half of the card so I have the exact title of what it is. I am looking for the recipe for hot ham and Swiss buns. Can anyone help me with a picture perhaps of the recipe card? the entire thing?? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

